# Presets for Lightroom 4



## mmagrinat

I am looking for sources for presets for Lightroom 4.  I particularly want standard presets (not so much vintage or artsy, etc).  Thanks, Mary


----------



## clee01l

Mary, Welcome to the forum.  There are free and fee Presets available on the Web. A search can turn up hundreds if not thousands.  You need to be careful that these presets are designed specifically for LR4 and you need to know if a presets was designed for RAW or JPEG.  And unless that are advertised as such, I would be leery of paying money. Also there is no "One size Fits All" in the presets world.  Presets developed for Canon may not work as expected on a Nikon image and vice versa. 

Here's a Flickr group that discusses these: http://www.flickr.com/groups/presets/

And some more Links:
http://www.presetsheaven.com/
http://www.prophotoshow.net/2007/11/09/lightroom-presets-the-ultimate-free-list/
http://lightroomkillertips.com/category/presets/

Any set of adjustments that you do in Develop can be saved as a user preset and once you get some experience doing your own development adjustments, you will find that yours are as good as any that you find.


----------



## donoreo

clee01l said:


> Mary, Welcome to the forum.  There are free and fee Presets available on the Web. A search can turn up hundreds if not thousands.  You need to be careful that these presets are designed specifically for LR4 and you need to know if a presets was designed for RAW or JPEG.  And unless that are advertised as such, I would be leery of paying money. Also there is no "One size Fits All" in the presets world.  Presets developed for Canon may not work as expected on a Nikon image and vice versa.


That is partially why I would never, ever pay for a preset.


----------



## donoreo

mariaevita said:


> some people label presets as cheating.. but for me I look at it as shortcuts.. really handy for quick fixes and simple tweaks..


I see them the same way.  They are nothing that you could not come up with on your own (or perhaps an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of copies of LR?  ) if you spent some time.


----------



## Peter J

Well, I bought some presets at www.lustrouspresets.com and they are  nice, AND the prices are nice! Another favorite is  www.lightroompreset.com, but they are, in my opinion, very expensive, and not better than the first one. It is very hard to find good FREE presets (it's a jungle out there). And the time you save looking for good presets are worth the money you spend buying them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Welcome to the forum Peter!

I've recently updated my list too, which might help.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/links/develop-presets/


----------



## MarkNicholas

Tagged.


----------



## Peter J

Thanks, Victoria!


----------

